# I Got a Big One!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

13" diameter cauliflower, not bad for Wyoming.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wowza - that’s a beaut!!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Ooh


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If I cared for Cauliflower that'd be a winner! Actually that's a winner anyways!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Goob, you da man !!!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Impressive! 

Over here we are trying to figure out why our plants haven’t produced squat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Better save that one for the Uinta County fair!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very impressive! 

What recipe are you going to use that beauty in?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, that is a big one.  I like the "readers" in your shirt pocket. Good to know I'm not the only one that does that.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

What about the zucchini patch??


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Massive cauliflower aside, Goob's hair and outfit in that picture are as the kids these days would say "on point". Looking good, young man! 👊


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JerryH said:


> What about the zucchini patch??


Ha, good grief, I have 4 zucchini plants. That's 3 too many!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> What recipe are you going to use that beauty in?


Baked with cheese and stir fry.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I've never been able to get my cauliflower to grow even close to that size. Wow !!

But, my squash plants have been outstanding this year. As well as my cucumber plants.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Its been a decent gardening year. I've had decent peas and tomatoes, and my different peppers are doing great. 

No B&C sized veggies though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Most of my flowers, fruit and vegetables are doing well. I start plants in the house each year; 529 this year, 625 last year. Gave most of it away. 

Got everything in early and covered it all up when we had a couple frosts, 25° one May morning...a frosty 34° first week of June

Been eating tomatoes for a week....early for Evingston. Our growing season has been a long hot one this year relative to most years.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm jealous of you guys and your gardens. Today the Mrs. and I made a run to the Spanish Fork farmers market. It's been a big canning and drying frenzy at the CCG house today.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Ha, good grief, I have 4 zucchini plants. That's 3 too many!


A truer post has never been made. Zucchini plants are unbelievable in the amount of food they produce. Its unreal. 

We've tried chocolate Zucchini cake (amazing), Zucchini bread (doubly amazing) and even Zucchini "noodle" spagetti (its actually pretty good, its a rather "wet" food though, as the "noodles" loose water and puddle up... so add a slightly drier sauce. 

A very useful plant for sure, in the right soil... it will outproduce just about anything else in terms of shear poundage.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I do ONE zucchini plant and ONE yellow squash plant. That takes care of both my daughters here in town, my mother in law, and any friends that want some 😎

CCG: are you able to find canning lids up there ??
I went all over Cedar today, and nobody has any at all. Very few bottles anywhere as well. 
We have plenty of bottles, but are going to need some lids sooner or later. 
We did tomato juice today, and made salsa from the pulp. Both turned out very well. Used peppers from the garden and onions from a buddy's garden.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You need to order your lids around Christmas / early January. They are all back in stock then and pretty cheap. I know it doesn't help you now, sorry. I think I ordered 100 lids & rings then... 50 of the 70mm and 50 of the 86mm. It was $36 for 100 lids.

I'll keep and eye out and let you know if I find any. If push comes to shove, and you need some, I'll see how many the wife will let me send you 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lids, get'em quick. They will most likely sell out like last year:









Amazon.com: 128-Count, Regular Mouth Canning Lids for Ball, Kerr Jars - Split-Type Metal Mason Jar Lids for Canning - Food Grade Material, 100% Fit & Airtight for Regular Mouth Jars: Home & Kitchen


Shop EvaHab at the Amazon Cookware store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com





-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I do ONE zucchini plant and ONE yellow squash plant. That takes care of both my daughters here in town, my mother in law, and any friends that want some 😎
> 
> CCG: are you able to find canning lids up there ??
> I went all over Cedar today, and nobody has any at all. Very few bottles anywhere as well.
> ...


A couple weeks ago we bought some cases of jars. I didn't see any packages of just lids anywhere.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Lids, get'em quick. They will most likely sell out like last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought these lids. They are ok in a water bath but buckle in the pressure canner. Most of the buckled jars sealed though, but some did not. If you use these tighten the lids finger tight only and make sure there's the recommended level of water in the canner.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

You called……


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I found some Ball canning lids at the grocery store today. I felt like I won the lottery!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Lids, get'em quick. They will most likely sell out like last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. We ordered some too and will be using them shortly on some tomatoes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I mean I gotta really big one!

18.5 pound cabbage!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good lord.... that is one clean house. Oh, and nice cabbage too 

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Lids, get'em quick. They will most likely sell out like last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you put the rings on these lids just finger tight they don't buckle in a pressure cooker....but some didn't seal. May have had something on the rim of the jar.

Gotta get these cheapo lids figured out, just can't find Ball or Kerr lids at a reasonable price.

Anyone using these lids in pressure canner? I'm canning at 7,000 feet elevation, so long cooking time at high pressure...hard on lids.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wife just got done with making up a ton of Marinara sauce bottles... she steams the bottles, never had a lid warp or fail to seal. She's ecstatic.

-DallanC


----------

